# Needing Players in Duluth Ga



## William drake (Mar 27, 2007)

Check out garpg.org under Fremen King....the games will be on friday nights, and the two games up for discussions are WOT, and Shadowrun. Check it out.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 27, 2007)

shayne patrick and sam lockwood live near you.

edit: how old or mature is your group/game? is mid 30's to 40's okay?


----------



## William drake (Mar 28, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> shayne patrick and sam lockwood live near you.
> 
> edit: how old or mature is your group/game? is mid 30's to 40's okay?





As mature a group as gamers are, ya know. Its a mature story, but when something funny happens, its a game. Age, well, doesn't matter that much as long as your age doesn't bother you in the group that is somehwere in their late twenties...oldest I had in a game, as the DM and a player, was 31. What matters in a group member are these things:Cleanliness, their ability to interact with others on more than just a gaming level, and, no offence to you, but the ability not to scare, or freekout the othe players. You know the kind. For the game, the group member must: allow the DM to run his game, little or no rules lawering, keeping arguments to a minium, and their ability to roleplay, have fun, and enjoy the game. What we don’t need are min-maxers, or power-gamers. 


Check out garpg.org, look under Fremen King’s posts...and see what you think about the ideas, and rules.

thanks for your interest. 

Game On


----------



## William drake (Apr 3, 2007)

*The game is set: Wheel of Time*

email me at epicktales@hotmail.com

tell me you're from Enworld...and ask your questions or tell me your thoughts.

*no longer contact me at garpg.org* direct email is much faster.


----------

